# Omega Railmaster (or similar looking beast)



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Right then, I'm putting some feelers out for an Omega Railmaster, which is in my case, my *Grail*master - the watch I've coveted for absolutely yonks. The last time I went after one, my boiler exploded, and I was very sad.

So, if any of you lovely people have a 36mm (or at a push, maybe a 39mm) Omega railmaster, or (given the relative rarity of the railmaster these days) an Omega Seamaster / Aqua Terra with a similar look - I'm a fan of the pointed hands and casing the most - please drop me a PM.

Img stolen from Google...










Hope to hear from you lovely folk soon,

TIA,

Sparrow


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Maybe have a look at a Ball Firemam I think it is... Looks similar but a bit different


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump


----------

